# ferm lathe- is it a bag of ****?



## neilyweely (25 Apr 2008)

ok gents

I went to viewing at the auction today, and found a ferm lathe.
Metal body, metal casing, 900mm length capability (whatever!) and iy's green. It doesn't work when I plug it in, and I checked the fuse and it seemed ok too. So i unscrewed a little box at the back of the lathe, opposite the switch, and there were little wires inside, which again seemed ok.

My question is this - Is this thing worth buying, I may be able to get it for a tenner, just in case I can get it working again? How much can go wrong with these things. I know nothing of them, haven't used one since school, so am nearly a 'lathe virgin' again!!

It is a Ferm model, as i said, and looks solid enough, but Ferm - aren't they a bit dodgy anyway?

Help please, auction tomorrow morning.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Apr 2008)

No experience with a Ferm lathe but,i did buy a Ferm biccy jointer which packed up after just cutting 2 biccys.Sent it back for a replacement,done the job i was doing,come to use it again a few weeks later and it didn't work,so that went back.
Also my brother was going to buy a Ferm morticer,until we were given a demo in the shop.
The shop assistant set it all up to cut some mortises when he switched it on,all the workings inside fell apart :roll: 
I would also go for the Perform.


----------



## neilyweely (25 Apr 2008)

paul J

Thankyou very much, i guess that says it all really!
You have just saved me a lot of headache and mebbe 20quid.

Cheers mate,

neil[/quote]


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Apr 2008)

Nice one Neil...  

I didn't ever hear anything bad about Ferm Paul.. 
So I am relieved I never bought anything from them!
Cheers

John


----------



## Richard Findley (26 Apr 2008)

Benchwayze":1823cpxv said:


> I didn't ever hear anything bad about Ferm...



Hi John,

That does surprise me 'cos I don't think I've ever heard anything good about them!!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Apr 2008)

Richard Findley":9n7iubgh said:


> Benchwayze":9n7iubgh said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't ever hear anything bad about Ferm...
> ...



     
Nice one! 

Now I am off to sharpen some more chisels I bought during the week! 

John


----------



## neilyweely (28 Apr 2008)

Benchwayze


Well, I'm gonna go sharpen some I got given!


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Apr 2008)

Well Neil, 

I hope your chisels took as good an edge as mine. Just 'flea-bay' Marples, specials, so I won't complain about the price..

John


----------



## neilyweely (2 May 2008)

fact is I feel you are probly more skilled than I at sharpening. So I guess they are holding a better edge.

never mind, I'm getting there.


Neil


----------



## Benchwayze (2 May 2008)

Hi Neil, 

Partly right and partly wrong...  
The best edge you can get won't last long if the chisel isn't made from good steel. The finest chisel steel in the world won't be any use unless it's edge is wicked-sharp. 

Don't worry about having to use a honing guide though. At least you can control the edge better. 

If you want the rounded type bevel, as per Jacob (I think it's Jacob), then it's probably easier to hone without a guide. 

I bought a chisel online the other day. It arrived this morning. It already has a rounded bevel and has been flattened on the back. It slices paper like a razor. It won't shave the hairs off my arm though! At least, not as well as my old chisels can... Yet! Although, it cuts timber ok... Just not as crisp as my straight bevels do. Point of View thing, I think.
 

Regards
John


----------



## neilyweely (2 May 2008)

ok benchwayze, time to hit you for some advice.

there is a bench grinder in the auction for sale tomorrow, Its a fairtool (silverline clone) job, and although cheap it does work, and sounds ok.

I guess as long as it spins the grinding wheel straight then how bad can it be? If i change the wheel to something half decent will it be ok?

I could get it for a fiver, or thereabouts, so whaddya think mate?

Cheers,

neil[/quote]


----------



## Benchwayze (2 May 2008)

Hi Neil,

As long as the grinder sounds ok, it actually runs and is properly guarded, then I'd risk a fiver. Check whether or not the bore is metric or imperial as you might need a new wheel for it. If the surface of the wheel looks glazed, or dirty, it will need dressing, but I'd be safe and buy a wheel you can rely on. Machine Mart probably can help. Take the old wheel with you so you get the right bore size. Grinding wheels can disintegrate at speed and it's a mini explosion when it happens, so don't chance it if the wheel looks ropey. 

Unless you are careful, you can ruin a few chisels by 'drawing the temper', through overheating. That's one of the main reasons I went for a Tormek wetstone. There are some machines I respect to the point of being nervous about them. Bench-grinders and spindle-moulders are at the top of my list! I have used them, but I don't like them!


Don't let my experiences put you off. If you buy a good quality wheel for this grinder, and use it with a guard and face mask, and away from any sawdust, then you shouldn't have any problems. 

regards
John


----------

